# Ibanez BTB7 limited edition



## ixlramp

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/usa/news/f_products/2013/BTB/index.html






A dream instrument but i've just bought a BTB676 NTF, also, it's top end spec and price. Please make an affordable BTB677


----------



## Whammy

I love how slim the pickups are on this


----------



## MaxOfMetal

With a list of $1700, this will probably street for ~$1300. Not bad at all, a good option over the GTBD-7, and possibly a nice upgrade over a standard GT-7.


----------



## troyguitar

Interesting, I've been thinking about 7-string basses recently and wishing there were more production model options.


----------



## Jedi_Ekim

What's the scale on this beast?


----------



## 7stg

Jedi_Ekim said:


> What's the scale on this beast?



35"


----------



## Veldar

I might get one at the end of this year.....


----------



## TemjinStrife

Interesting! 6 is usually too much for me due to neck width, but I like super-tight string spacing, and this looks like they managed to cram 7 strings on a 6-string BTB neck. I'd definitely be interested to try one... the Conklins are too wide for my hands.


----------



## iron blast

this is crazy


----------



## Winspear

Oh my god yes


----------



## Veldar

I think it's to be used with the 9 string guitar.


----------



## Winspear

Veldar said:


> I think it's to be used with the 9 string guitar.



 
I would totally buy this, but sadly, my 7 string bass is going to be a 39". I have decided this.


----------



## TomAwesome

The 35" scale is a bit disappointing (I was hoping for 37"+ when I saw this picture yesterday), but aside from that, this is very cool. I might have to sell my SR506 and upgrade.


----------



## abandonist

Oh man, I just bought a 6 string BTB.



But also


----------



## Brill

Anyone know the string spacing? 
Cause i might concider picking this up to mmke it a wide neck 6(


----------



## in-pursuit

for the price this is likely to be, you could afford to have someone make you a 6 string bass with whatever string spacing you like.


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm pretty damn sure I'll grab one of these before June.


----------



## iron blast

or he could buy a broad neck warwick used they are around the cost of this bass


----------



## Veldar

So there's a guy called Ben Shepherd trying it out.

Ben Shepherd trying out a 7 string Ibanez BTB Bass at NAMM - YouTube


----------



## ixlramp




----------



## Dayn

My prayers have been answered. Even if it's a Premium. It's perfect.


----------



## abandonist

Wait, is this tuned like the Bill Dickinson Groovetools, or is that an extra low?


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Veldar said:


>


Holy crap do those new Ibanez Cap Sonic pups sound great. They currently have it tuned BEADGCF.


----------



## troyguitar

I actually want a 7-string bass to tune the same as my 7-string guitars (BEADGBE) so I don't have to memorize a different tuning. Since I use the first string as a reference instead of the lowest one, playing bass always messes with my head.


----------



## TolerancEJ

I would love to own this! I already own a GTBD-7 tuned at standard BEADGCF. If I picked up this BTB7, I would set it up at F#BEADFC.


----------



## ApteraBassist

troyguitar said:


> I actually want a 7-string bass to tune the same as my 7-string guitars (BEADGBE) so I don't have to memorize a different tuning. Since I use the first string as a reference instead of the lowest one, playing bass always messes with my head.



this is how my basses are tuned. there seriously needs to be more production model 7's... good for ibanez jumping on it early


----------



## LivingTimmy

Any idea when/if these things will be selling?! Me wants sooo bad


----------



## The Omega Cluster

I think I will give in and buy this...


----------



## Alpenglow

Loxodrome said:


> Anyone know the string spacing?
> Cause i might concider picking this up to mmke it a wide neck 6(


----------



## JosephAOI

From Danny Hauser:

"Ibanez hooked it up so hard!! Cant stop playing this!"


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Loxodrome said:


> Anyone know the string spacing?
> Cause i might concider picking this up to mmke it a wide neck 6(


 
Don't be _that_ guy


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Hey guys I contacted Ibanez about the BTB and here is the response:


----------



## ixlramp

Very reasonable price considering the top-end hardware and pickups. They could have inflated the price just because it had 7 strings.


----------



## HighGain510

Damn! That thing sounds excellent and the price is really not that bad.


----------



## SamSam

I'm kinda tempted by these too. I don't own a bass but damn...


----------



## rythmic_pulses

My bass player owns a BTB and he hates it????
I however love the extra tension you get from that extra inch it packs (to me it makes all the difference in clarity).

I even love the way they play, from the 4 and all the way to the 6, so this 7 should be more of the same great quality sound and builds.

I'd have it set up as F#BEADGB personally


----------



## abandonist

I've been playing my 6 BTB and I just don't think I'd need that extra string.


----------



## Dayn

Well then. That's a guaranteed $3,000 Australian price tag. I hope I can just import it from Japan, even if it's a special order.


----------



## Bigfan

abandonist said:


> I've been playing my 6 BTB and I just don't think I'd need that extra string.



Of course you do. This is an ERG/ERB forum.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Stunning.


----------



## TolerancEJ

abandonist said:


> I've been playing my 6 BTB and I just don't think I'd need that extra string.


 



Bigfan said:


> Of course you do. This is an ERG/ERB forum.


 
lol This is SevenString.org to be specific. I didn't even sign up until I owned my Conklin GTBD-7.


----------



## simonXsludge




----------



## larry

I wonder if we'll see a soundgear version, i love how the back is concaved on some neck through models.


----------



## LordCashew

Wow, what a beautiful instrument! Way more my speed aesthetically than my GTBD-7. Hope I can check one out in the future...


----------



## 7stg

I hope the neck is a good bit thicker than my GTBD7 which is super thin. 

For those with a 7 string guitar these would make a great practice instrument. Playing on that long scale for a while makes a standard guitar seem smaller than a 3/4 scale. If you haven't tried it, I highly recommend it.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

Is there any Ibanez bass that's uglier than the BTB?


----------



## LordCashew

T-e-r-r-y said:


> Is there any Ibanez bass that's uglier than the BTB?



Uglier than this one? All.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

T-e-r-r-y said:


> Is there any Ibanez bass that's uglier than the BTB?


----------



## in-pursuit

I was flicking through the Ibanez bass catalogue on Saturday and was wishing to myself that they made that model in 6 string with a 35" scale haha!


----------



## MassNecrophagia

in-pursuit said:


> I was flicking through the Ibanez bass catalogue on Saturday and was wishing to myself that they made that model in 6 string with a 35" scale haha!


 
I'll never get over how ugly the grooveline and ergodyne basses are.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

That looks really cool, and $1700 is a corking price, it would be twice that in the UK.

The neck on it will be absolutely huge though, my brother had a BTB405QM when they first came out (maybe 10 years ago now?) and the neck on that was massive.


----------



## roast

Really really considering this.
Fell in love with my 405QM and the BTB series in general, a 7-string would be smashing.

Anyone have any hints on where to order these in Ireland? Or, possibly UK dealers who would ship to Ireland?


----------



## InfinityAndThree

Guitarguitar.
Ibanez BTB7-NT 7 String Bass


----------



## Winspear

^ What a brilliant price!!


----------



## ixlramp

Amazing ... that's only 100 of your earth pounds more than my BTB6.


----------



## roast

InfinityAndThree said:


> Guitarguitar.
> Ibanez BTB7-NT 7 String Bass



Cheers!!

Holy shit.... that's awesome...


----------



## GSingleton

want...now.....please


----------



## LivingTimmy

I need a job... NOW!...


----------



## SnaKeAttaCK

Esp Griffyn said:


> That looks really cool, and $1700 is a corking price, it would be twice that in the UK.
> 
> The neck on it will be absolutely huge though, my brother had a BTB405QM when they first came out (maybe 10 years ago now?) and the neck on that was massive.



Ibanez BTB7-NT 7 String Bass

it looks like its cheaper?


----------



## SnaKeAttaCK

rythmic_pulses said:


> My bass player owns a BTB and he hates it????
> I however love the extra tension you get from that extra inch it packs (to me it makes all the difference in clarity).
> 
> I even love the way they play, from the 4 and all the way to the 6, so this 7 should be more of the same great quality sound and builds.
> 
> I'd have it set up as F#BEADGB personally



can this thing handle that tuning? cuz id like to tune it to that... but i heard that you need special pickups to handel such low tuning, does this have that?


----------



## Winspear

You don't need specific pickups at all. You would just need a 182 gauge string set or so from Circle K or someone.


----------



## jonajon91

New (very red) color 
Musikmesse 2013: Ibanez stand highlights in pictures | MusicRadar
2nd picture


----------



## iron blast

It looks like purple heart


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Loxodrome said:


> Anyone know the string spacing?
> Cause i might concider picking this up to mmke it a wide neck 6(



BTBs already have wide-ish spacing. 19mm I think? Maybe not..


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Anyone buy one?


----------



## ZEBOV

^That's what I want to know.


----------



## GXPO

Late to the party but, wow, that's a crazy low price vs. my expectations.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Bump to show off one!







Just got this in at the Guitar Center I work at, it is bad-ass. I haven't had a chance to plug it in yet, but I definitely will tomorrow during my lunch. The neck isn't as imposing as one would expect (and I have tiny girl hands) and it's really comfortable. Seems like a fun-ass instrument.


----------



## MikeH

Danny Hauser from Veil Of Maya is using one as a backup live.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'd assume the pug is an integral part of his rig, as well.


----------



## MicrobeSS

Zeno said:


> I'd assume the pug is an integral part of his rig, as well.



Thats the vocalist


----------



## MikeH




----------



## cooper1101

Can someone who owns this already give me pickup size in cm preferably. Thinking of getting this bass and maybe changing pickups to a EMG 45DC (if it fits in height) or 7 string Barts after some woodwork. Don't trust the CAPs there.


----------

